# Rut



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Is the rut going on down in Athens yet?


----------



## cubsfan (Nov 17, 2008)

I just checked on that and the info I got was no. Bucks still grouped together no scrapes or rubs.


----------



## medium mouth (Dec 5, 2006)

there should be atleast rubs unless they are still in velvet..i personally know the rut is starting up in knox county..i had about a 3.5 yr old buck follow 3 does..wasnt really doggin em yet but he was in pursuit


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The &#8220;rut&#8221; occurs when the does are being bred. Other than the occasional oddball doe, and there are some, the rut won&#8217;t get going until about Halloween, and pick up from there. It then tapers off until about the time gun season kicks in. this is the basic timeline year after year, across most of the US. It&#8217;s later in the year down south. Rubs and scrapes start showing up as soon as the velvet comes off, usually late September. 
Many people mistake the occasional buck nosing does as the rut. That&#8217;s just boys being boys.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hocking county..... NO...... but soon .....and 1 less to participate  .....no :S skunk for me this year  .....but no wall hanger either....meat in the freezer a smaller 8pt and happy to get it(a good cull deer).....I did see one of the nicer ones following in behind him after it was too late  .....but would have never had a shot anyway with the bow  .....now for a few doe's 

.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice job on the buck Bill. Not sure what part of Hocking you are in but off 93 south on my property the woods is tore up with scrapes.
Bill


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats Ironman...Great buck!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

thats a big body buck and theres what we were talking abought hanging from the tree nice job buddy markfish


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

markfish said:


> thats a big body buck and theres what we were talking abought hanging from the tree nice job buddy markfish


I was testing the height of the block and tackle in that pic....had it tied off to the the atv....let it back down to open the gut area, and chest cavity....then hoisted it back up to finish the job.....I am lucky now though..... as everything is at the cabin and just a short ride down the hill

a picture of it and the other that came through after....too far away


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

The rut is starting here in the northeast. I saw a nice 6 pt. tending to scrap last night. He was pawing into the ground and rubbing his face into the over hanging branches. The bucks that were staying close to the does are now off on their own. I saw two bucks sparring last week. It looked more like practice fight not going full out. Just setting up pecking order I guess. The does are getting nervous when a buck is near by as well. Should be a full go in another couple of days. Soon as this colder weather hits over the next few days the chase will be on !


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

way to whack em Bill, looks like a tasty buck! congrads my friend!


----------



## DuckMan1006 (Sep 16, 2011)

nice buck... will be hunting fairfield and hocking county myself (as I live in that area)


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well boys get in your stands and stay there,the frost has hit and that tells me the girls are going to start getting in the mood,if ya catch my driff,the next two weeks are going to be loveing time for the big boys in your woods,so sit back and watch the show,markfish


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Regardless of the temperatures the next couple of weeks will bring on the heaviest rutting activity of the season. While the cold temps help to promote more movement and feeding instinct for deer it will not trump the power of the hormones. When the time comes for the does (estrus) it will happen regardless of the weather. So if you have the time to hunt anytime in the next couple I say do it.

Good luck to all!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

markfish said:


> well boys get in your stands and stay there,the frost has hit and that tells me the girls are going to start getting in the mood,if ya catch my driff,the next two weeks are going to be loveing time for the big boys in your woods,so sit back and watch the show,markfish


I'll go armed with camera for pic's and video's....I love watching the show in front of me.....if I am lucky
and of course my bow too....still turkey season and doe's for me


----------



## Ramrod13 (Oct 28, 2011)

I do most of my bow hunting out of of 225. And last sat I had a nice 12 point working scraps. He put down atleast 5 scraps. I'm gonna try and whack him tomorrow morning. But according to an article I read this morning. The rut should be in full swing by nov 10. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

just got in from hanging a 6 pointer that was also a good cull buck. messed up rack but a big body. i seen 2 doe before i grunted him in. it took about 45 seconds for him to come out of some standing corn when i grunted and stopped about 20 yards and double lunged him. he went about 50 yards before he expired. after i shot him a small 4 point come walking in also. there are 7 scrapes in about a 30 yard stretch where i was hunting and everyone was cleaned out since the rain we had. i hunt in western perry county. i have let alot of bucks walk the last 5-6 years so i decided to take 1 this year and i am glad it was one that in my opinion needed to be taken. i have a doe and a buck so far and i am going to go for 1 more doe to have plenty of meat for the year. good luck.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

congrats!!! and thanks for the report...i'm heading out after work..good luck to all that goes out tonight.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Good work Ben!!!



killingtime said:


> just got in from hanging a 6 pointer that was also a good cull buck. messed up rack but a big body. i seen 2 doe before i grunted him in. it took about 45 seconds for him to come out of some standing corn when i grunted and stopped about 20 yards and double lunged him. he went about 50 yards before he expired. after i shot him a small 4 point come walking in also. there are 7 scrapes in about a 30 yard stretch where i was hunting and everyone was cleaned out since the rain we had. i hunt in western perry county. i have let alot of bucks walk the last 5-6 years so i decided to take 1 this year and i am glad it was one that in my opinion needed to be taken. i have a doe and a buck so far and i am going to go for 1 more doe to have plenty of meat for the year. good luck.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

well my buddy pulled the camera this morning from in front of 3 good scrapes 20 yards from where i shot my buck yesterday and these are a few of the pictures we got this past week.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

True that sir. That's kind of my goal during the past few years. Try to get a nice buck before the second split of waterfowl! We'll see, going to be hunting hard starting Monday Morning.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i messed up trying to load these pics. check out post #20.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Wow! That one is a definite shooter for me.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's a great buck!...hope someone on the property gets on him.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Its starting here in Guernsey/Muskingum counties.I saw two bucks chasing does yesterday morning on my property.I could not hunt yesterday afternoon,but toward evening I drove a few backroads and saw several nice bucks all harassing the does.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

see a buck chasing in a suburb area up north! but he backed off with in a few feet. just not ready yet


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I would have to say it is still early in western Holmes County. Saw 1 nice 6pt. Sunday morning. Appeared to me that he was just seeking. I also heard one grunting in the valley below me at 7:30 that morning. Haven't seen any chasing yet.


----------

